# Guide Dog Article



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's another interesting article, this time about a Guide Dog, for discussion. I've taken the liberty to post a few excerpts below, but please read the whole thing by following the link.

Guide dog joins master at musicals, swimming pool, draws unwanted attention from animal lovers | The Republic



> When the chorus took the stage, the 4-1/2-year-old German shepherd leapt from the floor by the side of her owner, Ross Kirk. She scrambled for a better view, her front paws seeking traction on the gilded bannister.
> Zeva was either curious or on guard. Could the dancing sailors pose a threat to her master? As the song proved harmless, she nestled on the floor with her chin resting on Kirk's shoe.





> At the pool, he tethers Zeva to a set of bleachers. She stands and barks frantically as he jumps in the water. "When he first started swimming, it would take her six laps before she stopped (barking)," said Sal Perugini, a lifeguard at the Y. "She's trying to protect him to say, 'Hey! Water. Danger!' But now, after about a half lap, she relaxes."


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My thoughts are that a guide dog should be steady and calm, not barking when their handler swims or reacting that way to dancers on a stage thinking they are a threat (putting the paws on the railing can be disruptive or even cause damage). Although they should be very alert and aware of potential dangers, I'm not sure if a guide dog should be "protective" in that manner.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, which is one of the reasons I posted this. This is a dog that came from a large organization and I don't think that's acceptable behavior.


----------

